# what do I??



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

What do I do when my "pregnant(carrying eggs)" cory catfish lays her eggs... I hear that there will be blood when she lays them. Do I do a water change to clean up the blood? Also if I'm wrong about the blood(which is what the pet stores say will happen) let me know. Also, if anyone could let me know what to expect. She has eggs in her belly since i believe jan 24( that when i first noticed her big belly).


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

Will she die if she doesn't lay her eggs?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

She probably won't lay eggs without a male there. She should be ok. Occasionally they will get egg bound but that's unusual. As far as the blood thing goes I can't imagine anyone saying that. I have never heard of it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I never heard of it either, but the amount of blood a fish can lose and live has got to be tiny compared to the volume of a tank. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol if a fish as small as a cory cat produces that much blood from giving birth that you will actually notice it i think you may have bigger problems on your hands lol. is it the only cory in the tank?


----------

